# WTF McDonalds???



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So a lot of the McDonald’s here in Utah, have opened up their lobbies to delivery drivers only. They have a big sign telling drivers to use the lobby for pick ups… THE FREAKING DOOR TO THE LOBBY IS LOCKED !!! Don’t put a signup and then not stand by it. Thankfully the drive thru lines were short and quick.

And just so you know, these were all $10+ orders and all only 3-5 miles away. I won’t take anything under $8


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

McDonald’s employees aren’t the sharpest knives in the drawer.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> McDonald’s employees aren’t the sharpest knives in the drawer.


Most of them are making more than you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> THE FREAKING DOOR TO THE LOBBY IS LOCKED


well, go tell the manager. the same way. YELL. Certainly will get a reaction, possibly one you don't want. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> McDonald’s employees aren’t the sharpest knives in the drawer.


I know rocks that are smarter!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> They have a big sign telling drivers to use the lobby for pick ups… THE FREAKING DOOR TO THE LOBBY IS LOCKED


So you knock on the door.
Some have installed a doorbell for this purpose back during the first lockdown.
If neither, you call them to say you're there to pickup, and they'll bring it out from the lobby.
Sheesh.
I know this and I don't even deliver food.
Rage on.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So you knock on the door.
> Some have installed a doorbell for this purpose back during the first lockdown.
> If neither, you call them to say you're there to pickup, and they'll bring it out from the lobby.
> Sheesh.
> ...


Nope, no phone number, no bell …. Just a sign that says delivery drivers pick up in the lobby. They took all the signs down with the phone numbers and all that stuff, like I’m going to save McDonald’s phone numbers in my freaking phone


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Most of them are making more than you


Doubt it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Nope, no phone number, no bell …. Just a sign that says delivery drivers pick up in the lobby. They took all the signs down with the phone numbers and all that stuff, like I’m going to save McDonald’s phone numbers in my freaking phone


And who says driving is a no skills job.
You'll get there.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And who says driving is a no skills job.
> You'll get there.


Speaking of skills...the endless number of customer instructions that say PLEASE DO NOT PUT THE FOOD IN FRONT OF THE SCREEN DOOR...
No comment.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Speaking of skills...the endless number of customer instructions that say PLEASE DO NOT PUT THE FOOD IN FRONT OF THE SCREEN DOOR...
> No comment.


Unfortunately that's because some do exactly that! They probably had someone do it to them. I had someone do that to me and I had to go out the back door and around the front to get the order without knocking it over! Stupidity knows no boundaries.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Speaking of skills...the endless number of customer instructions that say PLEASE DO NOT PUT THE FOOD IN FRONT OF THE SCREEN DOOR...
> No comment.


Yeah, the UPS and Amazon guys do that all the time.

I can imagine though, a customer staring out the screen door at the drinks in front of the screen, saying 'now what do I do' LOL


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Unfortunately that's because some do exactly that! They probably had someone do it to them. I had someone do that to me and I had to go out the back door and around the front to get the order without knocking it over! Stupidity knows no boundaries.


Drivers in my area are not very bright because not only do I get those messages about not putting it in front of the screen door, I also get messages describing their car in the driveway so it's not delivered to the wrong house. Someone said "Street address is literally on my mailbox STOP SENDING IT TO WRONG HOUSE!" and after getting to the street I'm baffled as to how they are putting the food at the wrong house. I thought maybe the app took them somewhere else, but no. Takes them right to the house, and like they said large numbers on their mailbox. I've gotten several similar messages. People who leave those type of messages actually tip me really good though, almost always more that what they initially agreed too. Guess because they finally got a driver that has some common sense! lol


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, the UPS and Amazon guys do that all the time.
> 
> I can imagine though, a customer staring out the screen door at the drinks in front of the screen, saying 'now what do I do' LOL


Call their neighbor???


----------

